# TX: Large scale to small scale,



## 3lakesguy (Jun 11, 2012)

Howdy howdy,  I normally frequent cumminsforum, but this site popped up on google and I'm hooked!  Here in Aggieland I have a 12' bumper pull trailer with a 500 gallon propane tank turned smoker with a 2.5x2.5x2.5' fire box. I'll try to post pictures later.   I use this pit to cook pork butts, brisket, and ribs for 125-175 people, every football game.

Now that football season is over I'm cooking for myself and my fiance on a Brinkmann Smoke and Grill.

I picked it up for $20 on craigslist, slapped a can of heat temp spray paint on it, removed the legs, installed legs that are 4" longer, then put legs on the charcoal bowl so that it sits about 1/2" above the bottom of the body of the pit, and a real temperature gauge in the lid of the smoker.  The model of smoker I bought does not have the side access door, but I plan on making one this week.  In addition to the leg removable/relocation, I drilled 15-25 3/8" holes in the charcoal pan.  

As of right now I have a rack of ribs with a Kansas style dry rub and worcestershire sauce on the top grate level, on the middle grate level I have the water pan with 50/50 cranberry juice(its all I had in the house) and water, (pan wrapped in foil), then I have off-brand charcoal brikets and add 3-5 pieces of 1"x4"x3" cedar planks every hour in the charcoal pan.

I've been holding 200-225 degrees the entire time, next smoking I will be using sand under the foil in the water tray to sustain constant heat.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 11, 2012)

, threelakes. The SMF is an amazing source of knowledge. We hope you enjoy your stay and invite your comments.

Have a great time and , please do send Q-view of your stuff and  the food you do -up.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  We love to drool...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun and...


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 11, 2012)

to SMF!!! We're happy to have you here! Would you do us a favor and update your location in your profile, Thanks!


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 11, 2012)

First off, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to SMF 3lakesguy.......Glad to have you as a fellow smoker....Now I have a question....I was always under the impression that you were not supposed to use cedar wood to cook with.... I'm not criticizing, I'm just curious???? I was always told not to use ceder to cook with.....


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 11, 2012)

welcome to the forums..  glad to have ya...  

Did I read your post right...  your using Cedar Planks for smoke ??


----------



## 3lakesguy (Jun 11, 2012)

The cedar is untreated leftovers from a friend of mine. He says he used it on a brisket and loved it.

 I ended up going to dinner elsewhere and have the ribs wrapped up in the fridge. If the cedar is a no-go on the health side of things, someone please speak up before I poison myself and fiance.

I use dried mesquite from home 99% of the time, this is my first go round with cedar.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jun 12, 2012)

3lakesguy, Here is what I refer to when I have doubt about a wood http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/guide-for-woods-used-to-smoke-food. I have heard of others using cedar for cooking and maybe it is a type of cedar wood that I'm not familiar with, but what we have around here (South Louisiana), it is not used for cooking, it is used as a fragrance wood, it smells real good naturally.....But I don't want my food to taste like it....I have to say I have heard others cooking “on” cedar planks, but don't understand the difference of cooking process (I have never tried it). To me cooking on it would still allow the “flavor” to infuse into the food. I really don’t see a difference in that, or using the smoke from burning the wood to flavor the food with...... Others may have a different opinion, but I would have my doubts about cooking with it....ShoneyBoy


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello and welcome to SMF! Sounds like you have quite a bit of experience to share with us!


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to SMF - glad to have you here 

Here is an article on cedar 
[h1]Health Risks of Cedar Plank Roasting[/h1]
[color= rgb(238, 89, 23)]By Rachel Watkins, eHow Contributor[/color]




Western red cedar is not harmful when used to smoke or roast meats.

Cedar planks are commonly used when roasting meats, and cedar is especially prized for the flavor  it imparts to salmon, but some health experts contest the safety of red cedar for use in roasting and smoking. While occasionally using red cedar to smoke food is not harmful to health there are many reasons why using red cedar is sometimes said to be unsafe. Does this Spark an idea?


 



Some concern for using red cedar comes from the fear of using treated wood. Treated wood used in building projects contains chemicals that make it unsafe for use in cooking. Heat causes the chemicals to transfer into the food  and can result in serious illness. When deciding to use red cedar in cooking make sure the wood is untreated. "Food grade" cedar planks can be purchased from gourmet cooking retailers.
[h2]Resins[/h2]

Concern for health also comes from the resins in cedar wood. Unlike hardwoods such as walnut and oak, or fruitwoods such as cherry and apple used in roasting, cedar is a softwood and sometimes accused of harboring large amounts of harmful resins. This is a myth; cedar does not harbor excessive or harmful resins and is prized in building for its lack of resin. Some dislike the taste  of cedar-smoked meat and others claim illness from cedar resins in the food, but these cases are not supported by medical findings.
[h2]Eastern Red Cedar[/h2]

Confusion between species of cedar is a serious concern for those roasting with cedar wood. Eastern red cedar (Juniperus virginian) is an evergreen plant toxic to humans and not safe for consumption. While called cedar, it is actually a juniper with a cedar-like scent that is used in aromatic oils. When cooking, be sure that the wood you use is western red cedar (Thuja plicata).
[h2]Cedar Dust[/h2]

The United States Occupational Health and Safety Administration (OSHA) identifies western red cedar dust inhalation as a cause of respiratory problems such as rhinitis and asthma. Dermatitis and eye irritation have also been linked to acute exposure to western red cedar dust. However, these effects are the result of wood dust, a byproduct of manufacturing cedar in lumberyards and sawmills. Smoking or roasting food with western red cedar for short periods will not produce these effects





Read more: Health Risks of Cedar Plank Roasting | eHow.com  http://www.ehow.com/info_7965797_health-risks-cedar-plank-roasting.html#ixzz1xap2TIvo


----------



## wingnut (Jun 16, 2012)

*Welcome, COLLAGE STATION!!! (Another Texican Smoker !)*

*Rockport here, you'll love this place, and learn LOTS!!!! ( I sure have!)*

*I too asked about using cedar, and got the same advice, so no cedar for me!! *

*Sooooo,......Don't be afraid to ask questions, there is a LOT of knowledge here, and a LOT of good advice, not to forget...... GOOD PEOPLE!!*

*SOOOO........Welcome and good smoking, sooooo 'Smoke 'em if you got 'em' !!!*

*Larry*


----------



## 3lakesguy (Jun 21, 2012)

To everyone commenting on their concern of using the Cedar to add a smoky flavor.

IMHO it gave the ribs a tangy funk, I'd equate it to a bleach flavor.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Definitely won't be using cedar for anything but fuel for the fire pit from now on.


----------

